# Brom's+Crypt's ID



## diablomantis (Jan 29, 2016)

Unsure what this crypt and broms are, anyone have any ideas?
























Thanks,

Vladimir.


----------



## Groundhog (Dec 17, 2006)

Can you please orient the pictures correctly?

1) Can't tell if this is a cryptanthus or an orthophytum;
2) Neoregelia mooreana?
3) Neoregelia--name is on tip of tongue--will be back.


----------



## Groundhog (Dec 17, 2006)

If you are certain #1 is a cryptanthus, then it looks like a hybrid like 'Black mystic.'


----------



## diablomantis (Jan 29, 2016)

Looked up what I though was the Crypt and you were correct it was definitely an orthophytum of some sort, thanks for that.


----------

